# park/mountain boots



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The best advice I can give is to try on what you can and come back to us if more than one boot fits close to perfect. I went with T1's, not the most ideal boot for jibbing and park, its more of an all mountain boot, Darko's would have suited me better. But Darko's didn't fit as comfortable as the T1's. So I must deal with it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I was looking for the same type of boot and came across the Vans BFB. If you ride a lot of park they're on the stiffer side but I was looking for that type of stability to hold up on bug jumps and hard landings. Because they're stiffer than most park oriented boots they hold up real well on the rest of the mountain. I've been on them for 2 years and ride about 60 days a season and hike a lot of rails and jumps all day as well and they've held up quite well but I think that its about time to get a new pair. If you want something a little stiffer than that check out the Vans Fargo, same liner and type of fit.


----------

